# sharp innova



## shootember4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Rifle was leaking air when pumping so stripped down and replaced all seals, this solved the problem but now the power has gone, after 10 pumps it spits out the pellet but no longer has the power it had before. When putting the rifle back together I have obviously gone wrong but where? any help will be appreciated.


----------

